# is older SVS model a good buy?



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a possibility to purchase 2 SVS cs 16-46 subs and a Samson 700 amp for around $600. I have had great experience with SVS in past and just looking for feedback if folks think these 12 yr old sub's or so are worth this amount. They are standard model not + or ultra. Not sure what driver is used in these particular subs.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

12 years is getting old. You can buy that Samson amp new for $260 from zZounds. So used, should be less. The subs were about $480 new so it looks like he is selling them for around half price.

SVS is a solid company, my advice would be to call/e-mail them & simply ask their opinion. I suspect some of their new offerings (or B-Stock items) would be a much better deal. My personal experience is that you can trust them to be honest & not try to oversell you on a product. Tell them what you want the sub to do & a bit about your room/equipment & you'll get a straight answer.

And they may say "jump on it, that's a deal!"


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

That seems like a fair deal but I would rather have something newer then 12yrs old.


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys! The folks at SVS were pretty up on the deal when I talked with them. I would definitely like some of the newer sub's that have a little nicer look and driver technology but i dont see how i could get this level of performance at this price. Especially going to duals. Have to think a little more on it and see if I can knock em down a bit to put me over the edge. As long as they were treated well its not like the subs are going to change much in performance being older I would think. I always have a good upgrade path with a new amp at some point in future as well.... Decisions decisions....


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

SuperFan said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys! The folks at SVS were pretty up on the deal when I talked with them. I would definitely like some of the newer sub's that have a little nicer look and driver technology but i dont see how i could get this level of performance at this price. Especially going to duals. Have to think a little more on it and see if I can knock em down a bit to put me over the edge. As long as they were treated well its not like the subs are going to change much in performance being older I would think. I always have a good upgrade path with a new amp at some point in future as well.... Decisions decisions....


There are deals that routinely come up over at avs that could get you some killer performance for the investment. A friend just picked up a pair of 1yr old Epik Legends for 600.00 shipped. Point is by the time you upgrade the drivers and amp, you could be north of 1k on that investment. I guess it comes down to those 16-46's having the upgraded drivers.


----------

